# Extremely rare find.



## Bill Gruby (Mar 8, 2013)

The little old lary down the street called me. She had two books she thought I might be interested in. Her late husband was an engineer. You could have knocked me over with a feather. Two volume set of Modern Machine Shop Practice --- First Edition. The covers are in bad shape but the pages are OK. I am taking them to a professional Book Binder tomorrow. I sure hope he can save these. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Mar 8, 2013)

What year were they printed? Judging by the picture of the steam loco, they look real old.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 8, 2013)

I will check that when I get to the book binders tomorrow. I don't want to take any chances with them at this point. They are fragile. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 8, 2013)

i love the old books!
great score!


----------



## DMS (Mar 8, 2013)

Not exactly tool gloat, but I think you still deserve a "you suck!". That's a nice windfall. Glad they found a good home, can't be many first eds left.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 8, 2013)

The only things I get from the "little old lady" down the street are complaints and dirty looks!  

Very cool "find" Bill.

-Ron


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 9, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> ...............I am taking them to a professional Book Binder tomorrow. I sure hope he can save these. ------ "Billy G"



How did you find a book binder? Keep us informed on how this works out and about what it cost. I have a couple of old books I would like to save.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## grain914 (Mar 21, 2013)

I envy you.  Even though my almost 240 feet of book shelves are almost full, I would make room for them,


----------



## RandyM (Mar 21, 2013)

Yup, very cool Bill. Let us know how the mending process works out for ya.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 25, 2013)

My wife began her work in Williamsburg working in the Book Binder's Shop. I have several books she bound.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 25, 2013)

thats a great find bill
they will be a lot of fun to read once fixed
steve


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 27, 2013)

My youngest son is a binder  3rd shift at Rand MacNally


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 14, 2018)

What .... ? No finished pictures?....


----------



## george wilson (Jul 20, 2018)

The equivalent in the 18th. C. compared to today for a bound book,not fancy,was $2000.00.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 20, 2018)

If my Google search is correct, it was published in 1887 by New York: Charles Scribner Sons.
https://www.abebooks.com/book-search/title/modern-machine-shop/author/joshua-rose/first-edition/


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 21, 2018)

Very nice , some relative would have tossed them. Very lucky to be there at the right time . Hope we get to see some of it .


----------



## darkzero (Jul 21, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> What .... ? No finished pictures?....



Nope, there won't be, not in this thread. Unfortunately the OP is no longer here, no reason to revive 5 yr old thread.


----------

